# Entertaining, occasional rambling, sometimes Jay is hard to hear



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

What's your favorite woodworking podcast? I'd like to start listening to some.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

My favorite is 360 Woodworking
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/8514

Shop Talk Live is pretty good too
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/8554


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

This is one podcast that I stopped listening to-Rick, you were more analytical in thinking it through than I was. I listed to an episode when they discussed using drywall screws for pocket holes. I'm not above using a kreg jig from time to time, but I want to listen to folks who are far more experienced and know a lot more than I do. I didn't find that here.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I understand. I don't think it's a bad podcast but I believe someone looking for intermediate to advanced woodworking discussion will be disappointed. Nick Ferry's background is as a set builder and he's no slouch at basic workshop or advanced-beginner woodworking. Likewise with Jay Bates who no doubt has more projects under his belt than many hobbyists but has only recently moved away from pocket hole joinery and started exploring more traditional woodworking. April Wilkerson is a flat out novice. So I think it all depends what you want from a podcast. My next podcast review is going to move even farther from woodworking content.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Linn at Darbin Orvar also makes a podcast but I'm not going to review it. The content is too varied, it rambles and meanders, and doesn't claim to be woodworking related. And honestly I've only listened to a couple partial episodes. I like the subjects but the lack of focus loses me.


----------



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

Rick and Charles, agree on this podcast. I listen to three ww podcast and this is the least interesting one.
Too much time spent on non ww topics like video or trips. Same issue with all of them.
Woodtalk online and FWW are the other two I listen to. FWW is the least annoying of them.
Some Woodtalk issues are as good.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I was catching up on podcasts and heard the news, they are no longer making this podcast. They phrased it like a hiatus but the tone sounded like it was over.


----------

